# Alerte e-mail au givre matinal (gelée blanche)



## ccciolll (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

bon, je sais que c'est périlleux de poster au bar, mais parmi les 250 blagues il y aura peut-être une réponse fondée, et puis je vais tout de même pas poser cette question dans le forum internet.

Bon, donc je me demande s'il existerait un site, français ou belge (je suis frontalier) qui enverrait une alerte e-mail les veilles des jours ou il y a risque de gelée blanche (givre quoi).

Ainsi, ça me permettrait de mettre le soir une protection sur le pare-brise et de pas m'esquinter à gratter le matin.

Après tout, j'ai appris que certains utilisateurs d'I-phone utilisent des plug ins pour savoir en face de quel escalier va arriver leur rame de métro ! C'est dire si des applis de niche quasi inutiles existent !


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

Euh météofrance ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Météobelgique ?


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

météozimbabwe ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Météosuisse ?


----------



## ccciolll (2 Mars 2010)

Eh ben s'ils le proposent, ils le cachent bien.
Pour la suisse et le zimbabwe, je ne suis pas frontalier.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> E ne suis pas frontalier.


mais le ouebbe lui il s'en fout d'où tu fais ta demande
tu peux fort bien etre en Siberie et demander des alertes gelée blanche du Sahel
( tu risques d'etre assez peinard de ce coté)


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2010)

Le mieux c'est de demander à une petite vieille, en général elles se lèvent tôt, elle te dira si c'est verglacé ou non, suffira de lui apprendre à envoyer un SMS (le plus dur j'avoue) mais ça lui donnera une raison de plus pour vivre chaque jour et ça c'est bien tu vois !


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

En relisant le post #1 et la question posée, je n'arrive toujours pas à savoir sur quel lecteur multimédia, ccciolll souhaite recevoir cette alerte&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> Ainsi, ça me permettrait de mettre le soir une protection sur le pare-brise et de pas m'esquinter à gratter le matin.



Et si tu la mettais tous les soirs en période hivernale hein, par précaution  ? 

On dit "Merci LaHorde©"


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

> Le mieux c'est de demander à une petite vieille, en général elles se lèvent tôt, elle te dira si c'est verglacé ou non, suffira de lui apprendre à envoyer un SMS (le plus dur j'avoue) mais ça lui donnera une raison de plus pour vivre chaque jour et ça c'est bien tu vois


!+ 1 
au moins elle servira à quelque chose cette vioque qui fait rien

y a aussi le plan pigeon voyageur
le former 
_pas de gelée blanche , j'arrive
gelée blanche je reste dans le colombier
_
ceci peut etre appliqué à la vioque
( ca lui fera de l'exercice cardio vasculaire)
coté pigeon ,ca ne marche pas à coup sûr  pendant la saison de chasse ( grosse occasion de sortie arrosée   des zozos et des poivrots canardeurs  réunis )


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> bon, je sais que c'est périlleux de poster au bar, mais parmi les 250 blagues il y aura peut-être une réponse fondée, et puis je vais tout de même pas poser cette question dans le forum internet.
> 
> ...


Visiblement tu n'as pas bien regardé, moi en tapant widget meteo dans google (ça lui fait même pas mal) j'obtiens pas mal de réponses par exemple ça qui semble proposer ce que tu demandes&#8230;

Heureusement que l'internette du futur fait partie de notre présent, parce que bon, les gelées blanches, autrefois, c'était un truc qui pouvait apparaitre autour de 0°C, voir en dessous, plutôt dans les saisons froides&#8230;
Mais bon en tant que frontalier je suppose que tu es du bon coté de la frontière, celui qui fait que dès que tu l'ouvres c'est de l'humour, tu as du bol, à l'instar de jptk, tu aurais pu être suisse. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> En relisant le post #1 et la question posée, je n'arrive toujours pas à savoir sur quel lecteur multimédia, ccciolll souhaite recevoir cette alerte&#8230;


Tu as raison, c'est pas un forum iphone ici !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Il y a plus simple, pas de pare brise et ainsi pas besoin de gratter, juste des lunettes de ski qu'on garde au chaud. Sinon fallait pas habiter dans le nord, le grattage de par brise au fond tu l'a voulu. Et même tu n'a qu'à être riche et te payer un garage, salauds de pauvres.


----------



## sc3fab (2 Mars 2010)

Ouai sinon tu as une autre solution, si tu n'es pas motard tu peux prendre ça : 





tous les inconvénients des 2 roues et des 4 roues par contre : *tu ne grattes pas !!!*


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)




----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


>


*:love: Cheveux la même pour mon ïphaune :love:*​


----------



## ccciolll (2 Mars 2010)

J'en ai un de garage ! Mais il est rempli de vélos.
Mais je n'ai pas d'Iphone (en fait je n'ai pas de GSM tout simplement), le lien j'ai l'impression que ça concerne les iPhones, c'est pitête pour ça que le mot Widget ne me dit rien.
Je souhaitais recevoir ça par mail.
Mais l'idée était plutôt de recevoir une alerte juste en cas de givre (ou neige ou autre truc qui colle aux vitres). J'avais déjà mis une extension de FFox qui me donnait les températures prévisionnelles à 5 jours en bas de ma fenêtre, mais comme je suis un sale type indiscipliné, je ne pensais pas à regarder si ça descendait en dessous de 0. Et quand bien même, cette extension ne marche plus dans FF 3.6.
Je reçois déjà des alertes pollen par région et par pollen, alors pourquoi pas des alertes "température négative" ?
J'ai fait ma recherche dans gogol avec "alerte givre" et je n'ai pas trouvé de chose concluante. Peut-être dois-je chercher autre chose.
Pour la Belgique, je parlais de météoBelge car étant frontalier, s'il il gèle à Tournai, il est probable qu'il gèle à V ascq. Si il gèle à Zurich ou au Zimbabwe, ça m'en fait une belle.

EDIT : comme vous avez re-posté entre temps, je réponds : une bâche, j'en ai déjà une et qui m'a pas coûté un radis (morceau de revêtement de sol récupéré aux encombrants de mon HLM et coupé à la taille du pare brise). D'ailleurs ça paraît logique que j'en ai une sinon je chercherai pas à savoir quand il va geler. Ou si pour me lever plus tôt mais franchement c'est plus simple de mettre un truc pour protéger. je suis neuneu mais pas complètement branque.
Mais je crois que je vais faire la solution de gKatarn, à savoir mettre la bâche préventivement.
J'ai juste constaté l'an dernier qu'à chaque fois que je la mettais (généralement après 2 matins de grattage, le temps que mon cerveau réagisse) il ne gelait plus le lendemain. J'ai même essayé de faire croire à ma fille de 6 ans que le fait de poser mon carton sur la voiture empêchait le gel sur les autres voitures (preuve par l'expérience à l'appui). Elle m'a ri au nez. Quelle génération.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Grug a dit:


> *:love: Cheveux la même pour mon ïphaune :love:*​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

'tain encore ouvert ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


>




Ah pitiiiiiin!
Ca se met A L'EXTERIEUR!

C'est pour ça que le mien il marche pas alors!


----------



## Gronounours (2 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah pitiiiiiin!
> Ca se met A L'EXTERIEUR!
> 
> C'est pour ça que le mien il marche pas alors!



Toutes façons, la Safrane elle craint rien, pas de soleil, jamais de neige


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Toutes façons, la Safrane elle craint rien, pas de soleil, jamais de neige



Et toujours en réparation


----------



## l'écrit vain (2 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


>



J'ai essayé ce truc, c'est de la merde. Je me suis pris un platane direct'.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

Ben c'est plus simple avec la méhari, suffit de rabattre le pare brise


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Toutes façons, la Safrane elle craint rien, pas de soleil, jamais de neige



Oué, mais là, elle doit être noyée


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

Mais non, ça flotte une Safrane... ne pas oublier que c'est du Renault


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2010)

Vous n'êtes que des jaloux médisants pleins de bile et tout.
Et vous avez du pot d'être derrière vos claviers blancs avec la forfanterie et tout le merdier, tiens, passqu'en vrai ce serait pas le même caramel.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Mars 2010)

/me a un clavier alu pas un blanc    










Sinon, moi, jaloux d'un propriétaire de Safrane ? Comment dire...

*Mouahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

/me  a un clavier noir, pas blanc   

/slap uname bobbynountchak


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des jaloux médisants pleins de bile et tout.
> Et vous avez du pot d'être derrière vos claviers blancs avec la forfanterie et tout le merdier, tiens, passqu'en vrai ce serait pas le même caramel.




Murde, un clavier tout propre   Merci


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

Bobby a raison, vous n'êtes que des jaloux


----------



## macarel (3 Mars 2010)

Essaie de contacter la Chambre d'Agriculture de ton département et pose leur la question, ils le font (pas dans tous les départements) pour les agriculteurs


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mars 2010)

macarel a dit:


> Essaie de contacter la Chambre d'Agriculture de ton département et pose leur la question, ils le font (pas dans tous les départements) pour les agriculteurs



Ah oui, c'est pas idiot, ça. J'm'en va demander à mon cousin qui fait dans la cueillette et verger, il a peut-être déjà recours à ce service.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de demander à une petite vieille, en général elles se lèvent tôt, elle te dira si c'est verglacé ou non, suffira de lui apprendre à envoyer un SMS (le plus dur j'avoue) mais ça lui donnera une raison de plus pour vivre chaque jour et ça c'est bien tu vois !




T'auras plus vite fait de lui apprendre à grater ton parebrise les jours de givre!


----------



## ccciolll (3 Mars 2010)

En effet. Surtout qu'être prévenu le matin, ça n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Si : pour que qq'un d'autre gratte à ta place


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bon, donc je me demande s'il existerait un site, français ou belge (je suis frontalier) qui enverrait une alerte e-mail les veilles des jours ou il y a risque de gelée blanche (givre quoi).



Et quand, ce sera la fonte des neiges, tu posteras au Bar MacG pour savoir s'il n'y a pas un widget à la con pour t'éviter la noyade ?


:sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Et quand, ce sera la fonte des neiges, tu posteras au Bar MacG pour savoir s'il n'y a pas un widget à la con pour t'éviter la noyade ?
> 
> 
> :sleep:


Ah ben non, déconne pas, vaudrait mieux qu'il se noie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2010)

> Alerte e-mail au chibre matinal (pertes blanches)



Ptain, il y a vraiment des tordus sur ces forums !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2010)

je l'attendais depuis 24 heures cette histoire de pertes blanches 

c'est degueulasse.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2010)

Ca c'est pour les amateurs de solos&#8230; Tu  verrais les tournantes par contre


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2010)

Donne nous ton numéro et on t'enverras de jolis SMS


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2010)

ccciolll a dit:


> J'ai même essayé de faire croire à ma fille de 6 ans que le fait de poser mon carton sur la voiture empêchait le gel sur les autres voitures (preuve par l'expérience à l'appui). Elle m'a ri au nez. Quelle génération.



Comme quoi le poids de l'hérédité n'est pas une fatalité.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donne nous ton numéro et on t'enverras de jolis SMS



Mmmh, c'est adorable. Avec ou sans fautes de conjugaison ?


Bon allez, on peut le verrouiller celui-là, chaque adhérent de LaHorde© a eu l'occasion de passer marquer son territoire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

ya des "adhérents" à la horde?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ya des "adhérents" à la horde?



je me suis laissé dire que certains sont un peu collants en effet...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

Ah c'est ça.
J'ai eu peur, j'ai cru qu'il fallait payer une cotisation ou quoi.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Je croyais que vous aviez un nombre de sujet pourrir par mois avec une moyenne de posts idiots à maintenir.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2010)

Je me suis laissé dire que l'adhésion pouvait être douloureuse pour le fondement... donc pour l'instant je m'abstiens!


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah c'est ça.
> J'ai eu peur, j'ai cru qu'il fallait payer une cotisation ou quoi.



Ben C'est à dire que les cotis' sont directement prélevées sur ton compte bancaire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Qui finance la Horde ?
Pouvez-vous m'éclairer à ce sujet ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui finance la Horde ?
> Pouvez-vous m'éclairer à ce sujet ?



Avec plaisir


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> je me suis laissé dire que certains sont un peu collants en effet...



Surtout tipunch quand il sort son costume:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui finance la Horde ?



ta mère.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2010)

Ah çà, pour être con


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2010)

En même temps, chuis pas salaud, je préviens.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En même temps, chuis pas salaud, je préviens.


Oh te sent pas obligé de préciser, on s'en doute bien


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2010)

nan, quand même, faut reconnaitre, c'est sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ta mère.


 
'spèce d'endive !

hé hé.


----------

